# Ovation by Wyndham



## Slimjas (Dec 12, 2015)

In my annual maintenance fee mail, I received a letter about Ovation by Wyndham. What is it and is it worth it?
Thank you


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 12, 2015)

Wyndham is accepting deed-backs of weeks and points you own for free ... THEY pay YOU NOTHING; YOU PAY THEM nothing . The terms vary, but generally, they have been providing (some) owners with FREE one time points  to use for 18 +/- months ... no maintenance fees. Fixed week also accepted but no FREE points. 

Originally, they were only accepted points brought directly from the developer ... that stopped when they realize ALL POINTS gotten were worth $$$ to them ... free points are the same.

I have NOT used this program ... but depending on what you own and how many points influences their "terms". 

This program changes all the time ... the only way YOU will know WHAT is the deal of the day, is to call and ask. And remember, these guys might NOT tell you the truth ... "like this offered to you ONLY ONCE ... never again" .. really? And ALL or nothing .. that has been reported as, "NOT ALWAYS" as Wyndham has taken the unwanted ownership of SOME points in the owner's membership ... but letting the owner KEEP some of their points to continue using.

So, if you like "dickering" and you want a different deal than the current offer ... bargain away. Sort of like a BIG YARD SALE.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2015)

here is a big discussion thread on ovation

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223660


----------

